
Ask HN: Is there any tool for testing a site's CSS specificity etc..? - asjdflakjsdf
... so that you can get a break down of results like the ones shown here:
 http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.csspurge.com
======
mtmail
I haven't seen a tool doing a break down yet.

You can find unused CSS with
[https://github.com/giakki/uncss](https://github.com/giakki/uncss) and
linters, e.g. [https://github.com/brigade/scss-
lint/](https://github.com/brigade/scss-lint/), will analyze and warn if the
complexity (number of levels etc) grows too big.

------
alexpelan
[http://cssstats.com](http://cssstats.com)

~~~
asjdflakjsdf
great, thanks.

------
nfriedly
Clickable: [http://www.csspurge.com](http://www.csspurge.com)

